

Taking Our Nomad Agency to South East Asia - kimar
http://thebakery.io/blog/taking-our-nomad-agency-to-south-east-asia/

======
corv
Looks like you had a great time in South East Asia.

How's the rent in Berlin?

~~~
philipnuzhnyy
Finding a flat in Berlin could be challenging. The prices are still way lower
than SF, London or Paris. Two of us are sharing a pad in a pretty central
location and pay 850 euros including bills and all.

~~~
corv
Thanks for the info. I figured most major cities in Germany (e.g. Munich,
Berlin, Hamburg) have a shortage of apartments right now.

